# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zorg ook in de winter voor ideale slaapkamertemperatuur

## FRANCOIS580

*Bijna anderhalf miljoen landgenoten kampen met ernstige slaapstoornissen. De meerderheid van deze slecht slapers zoekt zoekt zijn heil in slaapmiddelen die op termijn verslavingsverschijnselen kunnen veroorzaken. Voor vele landgenoten vormt een gezonde slaap een ernstig probleem dat van verschillende factoren afhangt. Inderdaad, het zijn niet uitsluitend lichamelijke en/of geestelijke problemen die slaapstoornissen veroorzaken. Omgevingsfactoren en de staat van je woning zijn daarbij minstens even belangrijk. In slecht geïsoleerde en/of kleine woningen is het geen lachertje om tijdens warme zomerdagen in slaap te geraken. Tijdens de wintermaanden is het zo mogelijk nog veel moeilijker om van een gezonde en deugddoende slaap te kunnen genieten. Op wat moet je in het vooruitzicht van de komende winterkou letten om gezond te kunnen slapen?* 


(Francois580)


Tijdens de gure wintermaanden heb je het in een slecht geïsoleerde slaapkamer bijzonder zwaar te verduren. Maar té goed afgesloten kamers garanderen evenmin een verkwikkende nachtrust. De gulden middenweg is ook hier van toepassing, maar moeilijk realiseerbaar. De meest ideale slaapomstandigheden hangen nu eenmaal voor een belangrijk deel van je persoonlijke voorkeur af. Toch zijn er enkele basisprincipes waaraan je zich tijdens de winter maar beter aan houdt om ook dan in de meest ideale omstandigeden de nodige rust te vinden. De temperatuur op je slaapkamer is er één van. Die slaapkamertemperatuur heeft ongetwijfeld invloed op je nachtrust, maar wat is dan de meest ideale slaapkamertemperatuur? *.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...or-ideale.html

----------


## sophi

Hallo,

's morgens na het opstaan de vensters openzetten gedurende 15 tot 30 minuten, en het beddengoed gewoon opengeslagen laten liggen, doet wonderen.

Nadat ik klaar ben om te vertrekken om te gaan werken, de vensters terug dicht en bed mooi opdekken.
Klaar voor een volgende goede nachtrust :-)

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Sophi, en... je slaat ook hier d enagel op zijn kop!

----------


## Karin63

Wij slapen altijd met het raam open, ook al vriest het buiten dat het kraakt. En mijn man en ik hebben geen slaapstoornissen. Ik voel me lekker uitgeslapen wanneer het goed koud is op onze slaapkamer. Ook overdag blijft het raam open staan. 
Kruip wanneer het heel koud is wel wat dichter tegen mijn man aan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Karin, geniet ervan. Hoe je slaapt hangt van je voorkeur af, als je maar van een gezonde nachtrust kunt genieten!

----------


## sietske763

lig s,nachts met raam open en airco aan zodat de koude lucht blijft circuleren,
zonder airco word ik gek van de warmte..........
zal wel aan de overgang liggen....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Sietske, je goed voelen is het voornaamste!

----------


## ikke64

Wij slapen altijd met het raam op een kier. 's zomers is de kier wat groter dan 's winters.  :Wink:  Wel gebruiken we een 4 seizoenen dekbed. 's zomers heerlijk dun. Voor- en najaar iets dikker en 's winters alle twee. En zols we het hier wel eens zeggen. 's zomers worden de kantjes van een waterbed versleten. 's winters het het midden. En kruipen we dus lekker tegen elkaar.

----------


## sophi

hallo ikke, 

inderdaad zo'n 4-seizoenen dekbed is iets zaligs.

----------


## Agnes574

> Hallo,
> 
> 's morgens na het opstaan de vensters openzetten gedurende 15 tot 30 minuten, en het beddengoed gewoon opengeslagen laten liggen, doet wonderen.
> 
> Nadat ik klaar ben om te vertrekken om te gaan werken, de vensters terug dicht en bed mooi opdekken.
> Klaar voor een volgende goede nachtrust :-)


Zo doe ik het ook!
En géén verwarming aanzetten in de slaapkamer zolang het niet nodig is... leg wel een extra deken op het bed!
Pas als het té koud word gaat de verwarming een uurtje aan voor het slapen gaan op lage temperatuur (dat het 16° wordt); mét 4 waterkokers aan de verwarming tegen de groge lucht!

----------


## Agnes574

Oja, ik ben nogal een koukleum ... op mijn bed liggen nu een fleecedeken (220/240), een 4-seizoenen-dekbed (220/240) én een wollen deken ... daarnaast heb ik een elektrisch onderdeken wat elke avond wordt aangezet .. dus kou zal ik niet vlug hebben  :Smile: .
Bij mijn partner ligt hetzelfde fleecedeken (220/240) en een warm deken (220/240) en dat is voor hem voldoende > heeft 't altijd warm  :Wink: . Daar wij ieder in een bed van 90/200 slapen > iets van elkaar gezet, maakt dat de dekens tot op de grond vallen en das vooral nodig voor mijn partner, want die draait en woelt zoveel in zijn bed dat hij zelfs die grote dekens nog kwijtraakt!! Die liggen dan aan één kant ver op de vloer en hij ligt bloot! Maar tot nu toe gaat het goed (heb de dekens vastgelegd onder de bedpoten  :Wink: )

----------

